# New To This. Indoor Plant Help!



## babs (Jun 25, 2006)

i'm completely new to this and thought i'd try out my "green" thumb. i planted about 5 seeds in a decent sized pot with potting soil. three weeks later, i now have four plants growing in the same pot. i kept the plants on my patio for the first few weeks, but moved them indoors last week b/c i was afraid someone might notice what i was growing. they seem to be very strong and are starting to have a very nice smell. i don't know what to do next... should i have them on some sort of lighting schedule? should i seperate the plants? will they actually produce anything? everything that i have read leads me to think that i should've used a different method to get the plants started, but they really look great right now... does anyone have any suggestions? i'd really appreciate any advice!!! THANKS!


----------



## Toker420 (Jun 27, 2006)

If all the plants are in 1 pot you difinetly have to seperate them unless they are all female. If you are growing indoor have a lighting schedule is a good idea. 12 hr ON 12 hrs Off will produce buds.
If you do seperate the plants try to be careful and not damaging their roots. 
peace...


----------



## babs (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks for your advice... i'll try to seperate them. any advice on how to tell if it's a male or female plant?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 27, 2006)

its simple to tell... the males have balls


*Male Plant*






*Female Marijuana Plant*


----------



## topendgrower (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah man i need some help i got spots on m y plant brown and yellow help


----------



## playgirlxoxosummer (Mar 26, 2008)

rollitup said:


> its simple to tell... the males have balls
> here is a link to sex your marijuana plants : Sexing Marijuana Plants
> 
> *Male Plant*
> ...


just wanted to know about how old was the plant in this pic? because mine is almost a month old now and I dont see any of that...


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Apr 25, 2008)

topendgrower said:


> yeah man i need some help i got spots on m y plant brown and yellow help


 
The yellow is from too much water and or fertilizer. The brown could be some sort of leaf disease - cut it out if you can. Sometimes plants close to all the power can get brown-ish spots.

I really cut down on the water this grow and have much healthier looking grow - very little yellowing and when I get the yellowing I cut back. Something I've started doing is watering plants that need and not make one watering of all plants simply because its been a couple days - "Let's water them all" mentality. If you go this route pay attention to the soil and leaf drooping. Dry soil and slightly crusty to the touch is a good indication to water. Don't over due the water (in soil grow medium) ; you want the roots to seek and fight to get that water - strong roots = good grow.


</IMG>


----------



## Allday06 (Jan 22, 2009)

playgirlxoxosummer said:


> just wanted to know about how old was the plant in this pic? because mine is almost a month old now and I dont see any of that...


You have to have your plants on a 12/12 lighting schedule in order for your plants sex to be visible. But yeah that male picture is kind of hard to see. Maybe a closer shot between the nodes so he knows what he should be looking for. Basically they look like little balls on the male plants between the nodes. And for females its little hairs exactly like the picture. Every strain is different too you gotta take that into consideration. One Love


----------



## MiMedicalMJ (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry but I was wondering if someone could post a better pic of the male.

How quickly into 12/12 can I identify the male and at that point is it still early enough I can 
cover it with a garbage bag, snip it at the base and dispose of it without it affecting my girls?


----------



## Roosky (May 1, 2010)

MiMedicalMJ said:


> I am sorry but I was wondering if someone could post a better pic of the male.
> 
> How quickly into 12/12 can I identify the male and at that point is it still early enough I can
> cover it with a garbage bag, snip it at the base and dispose of it without it affecting my girls?


After a week or two into the switch to 12/12 the sex should become clear and at that point males should be perfectly harmless to the females.


----------



## PassiveNature (May 1, 2010)

You can wait until your plant has been vegging for about two months, and the hairs should show - putting it on a 12/12 is just going to add time to the grow. About a month or so extra.


----------



## thatswatuget22 (Jun 5, 2010)

how long does it take for the hairs to show up on females?


----------



## Bonniesicker (Jun 10, 2010)

PassiveNature said:


> You can wait until your plant has been vegging for about two months, and the hairs should show - putting it on a 12/12 is just going to add time to the grow. About a month or so extra.


 I am told that two months is kinda long for vegging, by about two weeks, no? I am a newbie with just a couple of attempted but no successful grows yet. Too, I am again told that one can obtain quite a good production under 12/12 exclusively, no? I must admit that attempting to identify those males can be a challenge. Therefore, my next grow will be from feminized seeds.


----------



## marijuana smoker (Jun 11, 2010)

what happends if you have the male and female plant together and how long does it take after you first start growing them to tell if its male or female


----------



## irishsmurf300 (Jun 14, 2010)

Im new to growing and i dont want a very big plant cause its hard for me to hide it, is there any way to keep it small and still produce some nice bud? and my plant is about 1 month old can i just put it into flowering now?


----------



## MedUseMeg (Jun 15, 2010)

rollitup said:


> its simple to tell... the males have balls
> 
> 
> *Male Plant*
> ...


After reading the posts I think I need HELP! I dont think I'm doing anything correctly. I have 2 plants. One about 6weeks old, the other just about 3 weeks. I have them on a timer--17 hrs (so I guess I'm wrong there)--but I STILL can't tell if the larger, older plant is male. I looked at all the pictures I could find. There's no balls on it, there seems to be hairs but nothing that looks like those "pistls" in the pics. Its just not all that simple for me to tell and I figured after all this time there should be some clue. Can it be asexual? Seems to me the only thing coming out of the sides of the plants are more leaves. Advice from the experts, pls!


----------



## MedUseMeg (Jun 16, 2010)

I sure wish SOMEONE would answer my post or point me to the direction of where its already been answered because its not simple to tell which is male and which is female, I dont know what "veg" means and no one has answered about the 12/12 and my 17hr a day (apparent) mistake. What IF ANYTHING can be done to rectify this situation before I lose my babies/


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 16, 2010)

MedUseMeg said:


> I sure wish SOMEONE would answer my post or point me to the direction of where its already been answered because its not simple to tell which is male and which is female, I dont know what "veg" means and no one has answered about the 12/12 and my 17hr a day (apparent) mistake. What IF ANYTHING can be done to rectify this situation before I lose my babies/


"veg" = vegetative state. its like the plant is a child and growing.

when the plants are in the dark they produce a hormone to make them flower (or go through puberty). light interrupts this process, so if you have long summer days (and hence shorter dark periods) the process is interrupted when the sun rises (or your lights turn on) and vegging continues. once the nights are long enough the hormone will make it flower. thats what putting it on a 12/12 cycle does.

you need to place it on a 12/12 cycle and leave it alone in the dark during the 12 hour dark period. after about a week they will start to flower and it is at this point you will see the male balls.

i had 5 plants on a 24hr light schedule for about 6-7 months. sure enough about 10 days after i put them in the flower chamber the sexes started to show.


----------



## everyday (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you Guy Incognito! Your explanation was exactly what I needed.


----------



## MedUseMeg (Jun 21, 2010)

Thx so much for the info. It was a BIG help!


----------



## filtringtheair (Jun 30, 2010)

yess i females ! go girls


----------



## Johnny Potseed (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm basically doing the same thing. I have a 3 week old from outside on the porch no in a ventilated box with a light because I'm flowering early. Nothing serious, just a fun little grow, so don't be too harsh on my obvious lack of professionalism. I haven't gotten serious serious yet, just early experiments. But since she's out on the porch there's still light that is around it, but I have three layers of screen protecting my ventilation holes for light pollution. However, it's still not absolutely 100 percent pitch black. But it's DEFINITELY dark, is a ridiculously small amount of light going to prevent that hormone from producing? Keep in mind it's dark as hell, but a small fraction makes it in. The top is untouched by light though.


----------



## Rabbits (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe too much nutrients.


----------



## DR.Dazy (Jul 23, 2010)

rollitup said:


> its simple to tell... the males have balls
> 
> 
> *Male Plant*
> ...



how many months are they?

I have some plants and it is my first time growing.

after how long can I see the sex on the plants?

Mine will be a month in 3 days.


----------



## MedUseMeg (Jul 24, 2010)

DR.Dazy said:


> how many months are they?
> 
> I have some plants and it is my first time growing.
> 
> ...


My plants are about 2.5 months in growing and about 3ft tall. I see what "I think" are hairs but I'm not sure. Is is true that you can only "know for sure" when they're put on a 12/12 light cycle? And how long should I allow them to grow before I put them on the 12/12 schedule. Any helpful responses will be appreciated.


----------



## DR.Dazy (Jul 24, 2010)

MedUseMeg said:


> My plants are about 2.5 months in growing and about 3ft tall. I see what "I think" are hairs but I'm not sure. Is is true that you can only "know for sure" when they're put on a 12/12 light cycle? And how long should I allow them to grow before I put them on the 12/12 schedule. Any helpful responses will be appreciated.



I am a newbee,

Were ur plants on 24/7 for the whole 2.5 months?

I did read that when you have ur plants for 3 months that you can change the cycle to 12/12.

But I believe that it varies from the strand. is it a sative or indica. do u want it to get tall or keep it small?

Because plants can grow up to 8 feet, maybe more.


----------



## SensenmanN (Aug 4, 2010)

how early can you go to 12/12 to see if they are male or female? I would revert it back to veg after I figure out which to keep. Is it bad to do that?


----------



## tobeunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

to answer you question some people grow 12/12 from start to finish it all depends on how large you want your plants if you grow them for 1 month on 18/6 and its 18 inches tall and your just experimenting and your happy with how big it is switch over to 12/12...you wontyield as much bud if you were to let it grow for 3 months on 18/6 though


----------



## dynette (Aug 21, 2010)

you guys take pics of the plant parts and we dont know what age these plants are and where your looking . Right now i see as far as i know many male plants in the yard ,,,are they no dam good !!! what the hell 




playgirlxoxosummer said:


> just wanted to know about how old was the plant in this pic? because mine is almost a month old now and I dont see any of that...


----------



## greentrees80 (Aug 24, 2010)

this is my first time trying to grow and im finding it hard to even spot the hairs on the females


----------



## Zcomfort (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know about every type of strain but I could always tell before I put my into12/12. I let them reach maturity before 12/12.


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 1, 2010)

I would 100% seperate the plants this will only cause problems if you don't in the future.Take a clone of the end of one of the brances the bottom is best then it will not be takeing valuble budding sites has very little grows at the bottom any how.Put the cuttings in some rooting compound clonex is the best i have found but each to there own.Once they have roots put them on 12/12 12hrs on 12 off dark make sure it is complete black though when the lights are off or this can cause a plant to trip ie turn hermi.Have a look on here there are bound to be some pictures of pre female flowers any male get rid i mean kill them and get them has far from the grow area has possible, make sure that you wash yr hands and use clean cloths after touching males.If you have the lights indoors then put them on a 18/6 sced depending on the size if there a ft tall they will end up been 2 and 1/2 ft and so on when done,they normaly double or tripple in size when in flower.If you have plenty of good sun where you are at then putting them outside in the sun and bringing them indoors 12 hrs later will give you far better results than any small wattage light like a t5 of cfl they just are not powerful enoughth to do the job....tyke............................................................................................good luck..........................................................


----------



## Gmz (Sep 15, 2010)

*Towards the top*



*Towards the bottom*



*Close overview*



I just want someone to verify that it is a male plant before i get rid of it, my first grow.


----------



## Zcomfort (Sep 15, 2010)

How old is it? From what can tell there is nothing there to tell if its a boy r a girl


----------



## BuddGreen (Sep 21, 2010)

25 Days old from a seed and 8"-9" tall. Smells like a small skunk!!! Hope it's a female!!!

View attachment 1169860


----------



## empty coyote (Nov 14, 2010)

*Ijust posted a thread asking that question Ishould read instead of wright*


----------



## d l (Nov 30, 2010)

View attachment 1296855View attachment 1296854

30 days from seed Og Mr.nice


----------



## Weedman42012 (Dec 21, 2010)

but what bout the leaves ? do you still spray them down or no water at all for a lil bit


----------



## ezwider (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a hard time determining if i had male or female untill they went into flowering. The balls didn't appear till 3 wks in and they weren't on the main stalk (which is where i was looking) but on the Nodes themselfs. Hope this helps other newbies trying to sex their babys.


----------



## stevesmoker (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

Im a n00b first grow, I have white widow and AK47, starting to flower, I abit concerned and would like ANY advice on the sex's. They were purchased as feminised seed but I am getting worried now as the seem to be producing a little bit of extra things I dont want, so any advise before I give them the chop and review my grow setup?

Thanks in advance!!!

Stevie


----------



## first timer 2626 (Feb 1, 2011)

stevesmoker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im a n00b first grow, I have white widow and AK47, starting to flower, I abit concerned and would like ANY advice on the sex's. They were purchased as feminised seed but I am getting worried now as the seem to be producing a little bit of extra things I dont want, so any advise before I give them the chop and review my grow setup?
> 
> ...


The first pic looks like a lady (congrats) but the 2nd pic is definitely MALE! (sorry)


----------



## first timer 2626 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Better chop that male quick or separate from your female!!*


----------



## avaholic (Feb 5, 2011)

rollitup said:


> its simple to tell... the males have balls
> 
> 
> *Male Plant*
> ...




dont see the balls on the male can you point yhem out like u did on female. And i thought you couldnt tell till they went under 12/12


----------



## Shallowcal (Feb 10, 2011)

The first one is a female, notice the hairs. Second is male notice the balls.



stevesmoker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im a n00b first grow, I have white widow and AK47, starting to flower, I abit concerned and would like ANY advice on the sex's. They were purchased as feminised seed but I am getting worried now as the seem to be producing a little bit of extra things I dont want, so any advise before I give them the chop and review my grow setup?
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaTopDawg (Feb 21, 2011)

those should be the pics that folks use to show the differance,,,,sorry,,,but still very good photos of the diff.


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 17, 2011)

I heard that you can tell at an early stage of veg by the nodes. If they are right next to each other they are males, if they stagger they are females. That seems true in the pics shown as well. I do not know if this is true or not but I have never had a female with nodes right next to each other, they are always staggered. And the male picture that is shown has the nodes right across from each other. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 20, 2011)

Roosky said:


> After a week or two into the switch to 12/12 the sex should become clear and at that point males should be perfectly harmless to the females.


Wait so you have to grow all the way to flower to figure out whether or not its a male? How do you do this without pollinating the ladies?


----------



## Dunx (Jun 8, 2011)

hey, i,ve got 3 plants growin and they r about 6 weeks old, they have been under a 100watt bulb (12/12) in a little cupboard since they sprouted from there seeds they smell real good but aint showin no signs of balls or hairs yet  how long will it be b4 this becomes visible?? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## allamay1608 (Jun 16, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> "veg" = vegetative state. its like the plant is a child and growing.
> 
> when the plants are in the dark they produce a hormone to make them flower (or go through puberty). light interrupts this process, so if you have long summer days (and hence shorter dark periods) the process is interrupted when the sun rises (or your lights turn on) and vegging continues. once the nights are long enough the hormone will make it flower. thats what putting it on a 12/12 cycle does.
> 
> ...


you sound like you know a thing or two. Can you point me a a good germination post/thread. Thanks


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jul 9, 2011)

well all yall should by a good growing book if u dont know this shizzzzz anyways grow ur plants in veg till they get about half as tall as you want them to be. n get an high pressure sodium or metal halide light over 150watts 600 watts r the 2nd best and 1000s are the best i got mine less than a foot abve thm n no burnsb but i have 30 plants growing off one light like a boss. my plants still arent sexing n i have had then 18/6 for a while like around a month for 2 ft i have to raise the light cuz they so tall lol adjust a wings are the shit fyi.


----------



## jkathrynrn (Jul 11, 2011)

I would like to know how old/big the plants should be before you start the flowering process?


----------



## stormannorm82 (Jul 13, 2011)

start flowering when the plant is half as big as u want it to be.example if it is 2ft tall then flower because it will prob reach 4/6ft at the end of flowering


----------



## Hoja (Sep 11, 2011)

Roosky said:


> After a week or two into the switch to 12/12 the sex should become clear and at that point males should be perfectly harmless to the females.


 What if the plant was started on a 12/12 light cycle? Im assuming that when you say a week or two till it shows sex that the plant had a veg period. what about just 12/12 from the start of the grow? a month? 2 months?


----------



## LucKyJay420 (Nov 10, 2011)

is it possible to tell the sex of a 5 day old plant?


----------



## crazymanny00 (Nov 10, 2011)

many of the questions posted in this thread can be easily found all over the forum, and if not, on google. I did not know much about a month ago, but i searched and read, and kept reading. It's unlikely all the questions in this thread will get responses, the answers are out there... waiting for you


----------



## kiwisativa (Nov 10, 2011)

crazymanny00 said:


> many of the questions posted in this thread can be easily found all over the forum, and if not, on google. I did not know much about a month ago, but i searched and read, and kept reading. It's unlikely all the questions in this thread will get responses, the answers are out there... waiting for you



So true. Im new to the forum as well but at least an hour a day reading up on these forums goes a long way


----------



## BaMenace (Nov 14, 2011)

Lmfao . No. 5 days old isn't old enought to even have signature branch leaves


----------



## Killerbuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Pics are good but at what week should these characteristics begin to show up? Do you immediately remove and destroy the males?


----------



## pacificarage (Dec 18, 2011)

Killerbuzz said:


> Pics are good but at what week should these characteristics begin to show up? Do you immediately remove and destroy the males?


When the plant begins its flowering stage, it starts showing characteristics of its gender. The plant will also show signs a few months into the vegetative stage called "pre-flowering." People tend to want to get rid of the males immediately in fear that they might pollinate the females that they have. When females are pollinated they don't produce as much THC. If the male was put in a safe distance from the female, it could be harvested and smoked. But you probably wouldn't have any buyers because males don't produce a whole lot of THC. Also, it probably wouldn't be a very good high.


----------



## Ganyamen (Dec 23, 2011)

I think is a male no flower


----------



## golosco (Feb 19, 2012)

Roosky said:


> ...and at that point males should be perfectly harmless to the females.


just wondering why the males would ever be harmful to the females? what do they do?


----------



## Patient0 (May 1, 2012)

golosco said:


> just wondering why the males would ever be harmful to the females? what do they do?


They don't understand that no means no. They then rape your crop by forcing the female to devote energy into making seeds instead of thc and other goodies. Its a double clammy because you end up with seedy weed, and it sucks.


----------



## gabeyjoe (May 4, 2012)

how long does it take to determane if your plant is male or female?


----------



## S~Botman (May 4, 2012)

The one on the right is ~ A MALE~ obviously~ left looks to me like a female~ or a herm? I CAN CLEARLY see female characteristics~ BUT~ I'm sure you knew this much~


----------



## scroglodyte (May 4, 2012)

jkathrynrn said:


> I would like to know how old/big the plants should be before you start the flowering process?


when the stem is as at least as big as my index finger.


----------



## johndoe22 (May 11, 2012)

does anyone kno were too find good qulity seeds


----------



## okcomputer (May 11, 2012)

johndoe22 said:


> does anyone kno were too find good qulity seeds


I got mine from the attitude seedbank, but i'm sure you could get them from a number of other sources. The attitude was pretty quick though, it only took about 10 days.


----------



## bigdanny (Aug 31, 2012)

The males will pollenate your females so the she will use all her energy on seeds rather then bud


----------



## bigdanny (Aug 31, 2012)

Picknmixseeds.co.uk


----------



## fnwill (Sep 24, 2012)

its ok to have em on a 17hr lighting when they are young. veg is short for vegetative, which is of course b4 the flowering stage. in my opinion more light in the beginning to get them taller is ok. but i'd say once ur ladies get bout 24" then it'd b a good time to switch them to their 12 day/ 12 night schedule. then for the sexing, i'd look at ur "fan" (leaf) trace it back to the trunk. wear the branch meets the trunk, look for a really fine "hair" that'll b ur lady parts. dont confuse a lil ball for a up n coming new leaf. ive had a couple of those n thought they were "nuts" but its juss another branch sproutin.

hope my jibberish was a bit helpful,

fn will


----------



## fnwill (Sep 24, 2012)

if u like seedy nugs with hardly any potentcy then males r ur friend. 

fn will


----------



## Wisedog87 (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it too soon to tell if they are male or female?


----------



## grorite (Oct 11, 2012)

female second pic other two cant see anything


----------



## Blufftop (Nov 10, 2012)

I know this question probably gets old - I've read tons of threads, but at the risk of being a dumbass, I am going to ask, since I am a total noob:

Is there a possibility of getting male sacs confused with calyxes that will show pistils soon? Are thee unmistakably male plants? thanks in advance for any help


----------



## crazymanny00 (Nov 10, 2012)

Blufftop said:


> I know this question probably gets old - I've read tons of threads, but at the risk of being a dumbass, I am going to ask, since I am a total noob:
> 
> Is there a possibility of getting male sacs confused with calyxes that will show pistils soon? Are thee unmistakably male plants? thanks in advance for any help
> 
> View attachment 2405352View attachment 2405354


male......


----------



## RainerRocks (Jan 30, 2013)

Picture links in first post are not working..I only see red x.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2013)

I am coming to the conclusion that the only way that I am going to be sure
which of my next crop Mothers are actually Mothers (and not Fathers ;0) is by:

1. Take Clones from the mothers.
2. Put what remains of the mothers into the flowering tent (at 12/12 with a SOG
of AK-47 and Somango).
3. When the mothers show their actual sex, toss all Male clones.
4. Veg out female clones to be flowered.
5. Keep one female clone in Veg for future purposes.

All the "pre-flower" talk seems to be, well, less than entirely understood.

Now, I will be watching my mothers, to see if I can see these elusive things.

My tent full of flowering plants is only at week 2 since flip, and I am planning 
on letting these mature as long as they want to....I expect to go 10 weeks at
least. So, I not in a rush, as it is 2 month before I will want to take my clones.

I may get lucky and see the signs. I will post results if they might help.

Take care,

JD


----------



## kr4x (Feb 19, 2013)

RainerRocks said:


> Picture links in first post are not working..I only see red x.


because the damn post is 7 years old!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn....wish I'd seen that.


----------



## Magical Broccoli (Mar 19, 2013)

Uh If you clone plants the find out if they are male and female the clones will all be male if they came from a male plant so instead of wasteing all your time and resources you should just produce 1 or 2 (in case 1 doesnt take) Those clones will always be the sex of the parent plant. If its male clones throw away the palnts (all of them) Because seeded buds (consimellia) is with seed and is a lot worse the sensimellia(without seed) When males impregnate females the females will use a lot of the energy to produce seeds. The onbly reason you would want seeds is if they will be all female seeds. In that case you herm a female to produce males flowers . Since they arent true males they only contain female dna and so will produce female seed. Good luck.


----------



## Magical Broccoli (Mar 19, 2013)

To clarify when i said throw them all away I was referring to the parent you found out by cloning that its a male and all the male clones. Take care


----------



## Javadog (Mar 19, 2013)

For my part, I managed to identify pre-flowers on all of my plants.

It take several weeks before they started to appear. It is pretty east
to spot a female flower because of the hairs that one will inevitably have.

Take care,

JD


----------



## justabluez (Apr 9, 2013)

Is this a male flower? I've been flowering bagseed for 2 weeks.

View attachment 2607940


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow. Seriously, yes. 

Note the complete absence of pistils. (hairs)

That is a male flower. Nothing herm about it.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Mr.Spong (May 20, 2013)

Ok I am new to this and reading and learning fast as I can. I am trying to figure out actually the same as the guy above, I'm seeing hairs and flowers up top but I guess I'm thinking it hermie but maybe I'm understanding wrong. Anyways just looking for a little help to clear it up. And if herm is it worth finishing, its the only one right now. Thanks in advance for any help and hopefully I'm over analyzing  we'll see.

Forgot some info:
Strain: Permafrost (supposedly, bagseed)
Lights: CFL's 1 105w 2 23w
Soil: MG (Agreed but I'm stuck with a huge bag now)
Vegged for 5-6 weeks 
On 12-12 for 3 weeks
Screwed up and while in veg very noobishly tried to take a clone and topped that was about 4 weeks ago 
Accidentally faltered light schedule once, light for 24 and then 12 12 again.

Like I said first grow and I've made a few mistakes here and there.


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

Well, while you wait for a more experienced response...

That bud you posted before was a male flower. Zero anthers.

The later photos do indeed show female flowers.

This suggests to me that you have a true herm, rather than a
female plant that is popping a few bananas from either the
light shock that you described or from some other stress.

....but in the last comment I am still kinda guessing.

As to what you can do with it, I think that most would recommend
chopping it, but they might be arguing to protect other efforts
that they have where you do not. However, it will self pollenate
if left to mature.

Confirm this, but you might let it grow out, and then make oil
from the result?

Well, good luck in any case.

JD


----------



## Mr.Spong (May 20, 2013)

Now when u say pic I posted before, did u mean the previous post? That's not mine, this is my second post, now on that if actually meant the first of the pictures compared to the others then yea I'm probably in trouble. Now I will take some more pictures to get a better look at what I'm seeing tonight. I am germ ing a few more if they're seperate from this, and it is a hermie. Will the new sprouts be affected/safe for the next 3 or 4 weeks vegging away from rhe hermie until harvest?


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

Oh crap...there's two of you. Fark. I will recalibrate. LOL.

Well, the point remains, though it is one that I am still getting
grip of myself, and that is that there are female that throw a few
bananas and there are true hermies that have an uncontrollable
number of male sacks.

I think that you can make oil or hash from a herma-plant, but that
the seeds, tho they will be female, will tend to be hermie too.

This is just stuff to confirm. I have not had these issues yet. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Mr.Spong (May 20, 2013)

Hah yea thought it was a good place to start askin ha. Ok so here's a couple more pictures and I think I maybe read too much into it there aren't many of these sac maybe 2 and I thinking too new to really see the differences I mean I can defiantly see hairs. As well second issue the top leaves are all of the sudden curling at the tips as you can see I can only think two reasons just added new 105w cfl recently may have been too close or the damn mg time release nutes, any opinions? I'm a pretty fast learner I just do better seeing then talking lol. Thanks for your opinions and advise so far.


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, you might be ok. 

I have seen light-caused curl. It causes the leaves to "close up".

I have heard them referred to as taco leaves.

Downward curling can be the beginning of "the eagle claw" a sign
of more serious nutrient issues.

....but a bro of mine saved me a lot of trouble when he pointed out
that downward drooping leaves, with a bit of downward curl, can also
be caused by an over-watering.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Tazball (Jun 26, 2013)

ok so I guess I got a whole bunch of males here. I am new this is my first grow and I had a few fatalities along the way now down to 7 survivors 6 seem to be showing there sex in a week here are some pics of them now left with one hopeful girl.. a long wait for all this. and if I happen to be wrong please let me know soon. I just so badly wanna scream aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## panooq (Sep 21, 2013)

View attachment 2830170View attachment 2830171View attachment 2830172

So, am now thinking these are all males just beginning to show


----------



## Pop The Trunk (Sep 21, 2013)

Toker420 said:


> If all the plants are in 1 pot you difinetly have to seperate them unless they are all female. If you are growing indoor have a lighting schedule is a good idea. 12 hr ON 12 hrs Off will produce buds.
> If you do seperate the plants try to be careful and not damaging their roots.
> peace...


naw he will have to separate them regardless, having 5 females in a single bucket is going to cause MAJOR issues, unless you are using a hempy tub, i use a 40 gal tub with 4 plants in it and they love it but growing 5 seeds in soil in lets say a 5 gallon bucket for example is going to be a huge hassle not only becuz of space issues between buds but they will fight over nutes and if one plant needs nutes while the others dont will cause huge issues.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 21, 2013)

panooq said:


> View attachment 2830170View attachment 2830171View attachment 2830172
> 
> So, am now thinking these are all males just beginning to show


I have to agree. Zero anthers.

Good luck,

JD


----------

